# URGENT: I think my rats gave me ringworm



## HolyyMoleyy (Mar 8, 2013)

So recently I developed a small red circular rash on my chest. At first it was just a red blob and itchy. I went to the doctor and he wasn't sure what it was. He gave me a few creams which aren't doing anything. The spot is where I let my rats cuddle in my shirt. It's becoming more and more ring shaped, there's now a defined outline. I can treat myself for it, but what about the rats? I don't know which one has it, or if they'd all have it. I don't have the money to take all six rats at a time to the vet to check for it. How do I treat them? An antifungal med? Or put something in their food? I need help, my ringworm is spreading fast and I still don't know which one I got it from...


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

Since it's a fungus I would assume that Invermectin would cure it on rats. Not sure if revolution would cure it though.

invermectin you can get at Tractor supply, got an apple flavored one for $4. Make sure to Only give a piece the size of an uncooked grain of rice. Do this on cage cleaning days, Right after cleaning their cage (preferably before putting them into their newly clean cage) and you have to do this for 3 to 4 weeks. Make sure to do it on the same day every week and to always clean out their cage on this day.


----------



## HolyyMoleyy (Mar 8, 2013)

What is tractor supply?


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

http://www.tractorsupply.com/

It's a livestock/feed store chain.


----------



## ThreeMagicBeans (Dec 16, 2012)

Our most recent pair of rats we rescued, that have since passed, had ringworm. We brought them to our vet, and he gave us an anti-fungal (horse, dog, cat, rodent) wash. It was pretty cheap, $20 or $30, and lasted forever. We actually still haven't finished the bottle. You use a thumb nail sized amount on their back, and wash them with it. It only took us two washes and the ringworm went away. I don't remember the name of it right now, I'll have to get back to you on it. It was a pink colored wash.


----------



## HolyyMoleyy (Mar 8, 2013)

Did they charge you two exam fee's because you brought two rats or just one exam fee? And the wash name would seriously help alot if I can find it somewhere i'll go get it asap.


----------



## HolyyMoleyy (Mar 8, 2013)

I checked and I dont have any of their stores around here, and the meds say in store only. Did you get it online or go to the store?


LightningWolf said:


> Since it's a fungus I would assume that Invermectin would cure it on rats. Not sure if revolution would cure it though.
> 
> invermectin you can get at Tractor supply, got an apple flavored one for $4. Make sure to Only give a piece the size of an uncooked grain of rice. Do this on cage cleaning days, Right after cleaning their cage (preferably before putting them into their newly clean cage) and you have to do this for 3 to 4 weeks. Make sure to do it on the same day every week and to always clean out their cage on this day.


----------



## HelloClarice (Feb 1, 2012)

try googling animal antifungal wash or something like that.

and I'm sure any farm supply store would have the Invermectin and you can probably purchase that online as well [just google it and I'm sure you will find it]


----------



## Ratty859 (Dec 15, 2012)

Not sure if you can wait for mail, but f10sc kills fungus and virus at One of the suggested concentrations.
I spray my cage weekly, and clean water bottle every 3 days with it at the anti fungal/bacteria concentration.

I'm not sure fontline would work either...

Otherwise clean the cage daily in shower with bleach/water to keep spreading down, cutback on handling, and find something pharm. 
Now while f10 is used on animals (fogging the liquid with h20 cured ri in BP) I WOULD NOT just spray the rats, just in case

Garlic is a possible no budge option. 

A 1999 study from the German journal Arzneimittel-Forschung found that a gel containing ajoene helped treat tinea cruris and tinea corporis.
Garlic contains ajoene, and aside from making rats vampire proof should be harmless. Maybe make a paste with garlic, and tea tree oil and massage into rats fur? 
Not sure how much kf either of those would be too much for rats though...

I've had the ring, it sucks, good luck


----------



## Ratty859 (Dec 15, 2012)

ThreeMagicBeans said:


> Our most recent pair of rats we rescued, that have since passed, had ringworm. We brought them to our vet, and he gave us an anti-fungal (horse, dog, cat, rodent) wash. It was pretty cheap, $20 or $30, and lasted forever. We actually still haven't finished the bottle. You use a thumb nail sized amount on their back, and wash them with it. It only took us two washes and the ringworm went away. I don't remember the name of it right now, I'll have to get back to you on it. It was a pink colored wash.


Wouldd love to know the name if it comes back to you

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## zurfaces (Jan 16, 2013)

hydrogen peroxide is anti fungal... I'm not sure how effective it is with ringworm but it won't hurt anything to try.


----------



## alexn (Sep 30, 2012)

My store sells anti ringworm/fungal cream, costs about £4-5 (under $10). Unfortunately, we're in the UK  Ringworm is fairly common in Guinea pigs, so if you know anyone with them, they might have an idea where you can get something easier?

I wonder how the rats developed it though? I know in GPs it's usually stress, but I haven't ever heard of rats getting it. :/


----------



## HolyyMoleyy (Mar 8, 2013)

It's POSSIBLE I got it somewhere else, but the rats make more sense because I got it where I normally hold them. I have a cat, too, so it could be her, but she's been indoors all her life. Wouldn't hurt to treat the rats anyway, just in case.


----------



## sara1991 (Apr 12, 2013)

ThreeMagicBeans said:


> Our most recent pair of rats we rescued, that have since passed, had ringworm. We brought them to our vet, and he gave us an anti-fungal (horse, dog, cat, rodent) wash. It was pretty cheap, $20 or $30, and lasted forever. We actually still haven't finished the bottle. You use a thumb nail sized amount on their back, and wash them with it. It only took us two washes and the ringworm went away. I don't remember the name of it right now, I'll have to get back to you on it. It was a pink colored wash.


 was it called hibi scrub by anychance? its an anti microbial wash i use it for the horses a lot, i didnt know if it would be safe for the rats.


----------

